
Why Americans avoid the doctor-Despite having insurance, the costs are too high - paulpauper
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-americans-are-avoiding-the-doctor-2018-04-04?ref
======
Simulacra
I have one thing that keep me away from doctors, and it's not cost: I don't
want my doctor sharing my healthcare details, and choices with my insurance
company. I don't want some middle manager at Blue Cross Blue Shield to be the
one who looks at my history and decides based on that whether I get coverage
or not. For years I avoided the doctor because heaven forbid I didn't want to
go to the doctor and that somehow influence my rate next year.

I guess that's a fundamental question: Should insurance companies be able to
know all of your details, or are they just a payment system?

------
SlowBro
My doctor, a general practitioner, recently dropped all insurance. His prices
are still affordable. And I can still submit my work receipts for compensation
to my insurance carrier.

